
Postgres pager - Dowwie
http://okbob.blogspot.com/2017/07/i-hope-so-every-who-uses-psql-uses-less.html
======
Dowwie
Step 1: clone the project repo:
[https://github.com/okbob/pspg](https://github.com/okbob/pspg)

Step 2: ./configure, make, and make install

Step 3: update your shell config (.bashrc, .zshrc, ...), exporting as follows:
"export PAGER="pspg" \-- you can update this command to specify one of the
color themes

Step 4: update .psqlrc:

1\. make sure your .psqlrc file does not deactivate PAGER

2\. define "\pset border 2"

Step 5: connect to your database using psql and run a query with lots of
results

